# Winter bloomers



## tortadise (Dec 11, 2014)

Some nice winter hibiscus blooms. The tortoises enjoyed them.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 11, 2014)

What a great color! That is if the picture really is the real life color?


----------



## tortadise (Dec 11, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> What a great color! That is if the picture really is the real life color?


Even more vibrant in real life. That's a crappy iPhone photo.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 11, 2014)

I really like how it seems to glow.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 11, 2014)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## ascott (Dec 13, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Even more vibrant in real life. That's a crappy iPhone photo.




Wow...show off....lol....labeling it as a "crappy" photo even.....


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 13, 2014)

Very Nice Kelly .......^5......I have Biscus' blooming all over as well . Matter of fact yesterday , one of the shrubs needed a trim and the RF's had a field day munching away. Strange though ......the Cherries do not go nuts over Hibi' like the RF's do when it comes to meal times.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 13, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Very Nice Kelly .......^5......I have Biscus' blooming all over as well . Matter of fact yesterday , one of the shrubs needed a trim and the RF's had a field day munching away. Strange though ......the Cherries do not go nuts over Hibi' like the RF's do when it comes to meal times.


Fantastic. I feed to special torts like the angulated and chacos when I get small amount of blooms. But I haven't noticed the cherrys not really favoring them


----------



## tortadise (Dec 13, 2014)

ascott said:


> Wow...show off....lol....labeling it as a "crappy" photo even.....


Hehe


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 13, 2014)

The Reds go nutz even for leaves......matter of fact it's funny to put out several branches "full of life" and come back hour or so later ....and all that's left on the ground are branches and stems. Great pics and flowers ....thanks for sharing!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 15, 2014)

Here is a very nice rare Hibi Bloom ........They one I sent ya Kelly will be just like this ....


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 15, 2014)

How beautiful! ! ! !


----------



## kmartin (Dec 15, 2014)

Hibiscus flowers come in so many colors. And different types, like the double. And has any one seen the Chinese type? They are a burgundy color with almost purple leaves. I had them for years until it froze for more than a couple of nights a few years ago. I have photos but when I try to load them I get kicked off the net. Sorry.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 15, 2014)

kmartin said:


> Hibiscus flowers come in so many colors. And different types, like the double. And has any one seen the Chinese type? They are a burgundy color with almost purple leaves. I had them for years until it froze for more than a couple of nights a few years ago. I have photos but when I try to load them I get kicked off the net. Sorry.


Would love to see them .....I myself have around 12 varieties - sort of a new flower kick for me ....as it's been Bamboo and Plumeria for the last 25 years ....


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 15, 2014)

another rare one ......
Hugs N Kisses




Common Yellow ....




" Spin the Bottle "




Very Vibrant Plumi' .....


----------



## tortadise (Dec 15, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Here is a very nice rare Hibi Bloom ........They one I sent ya Kelly will be just like this ....


Yessir. They have bloomed numerous times. Very awesome hibiscus indeed.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 15, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Yessir. They have bloomed numerous times. Very awesome hibiscus indeed.


Sweeettt!..........


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hibiscus is so hard for me to grow! I usually buy a small 1 gallon plant and plant it in decent soil. They never grow and I have had about 2 blooms. So frustrating !

Any tips for me? The one I have now looks like a charlie brown tree.


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 15, 2014)

OK, some things bloom here, even in the cold rain we've been getting; the blue hibiscus went to mush, but the _Abutilons _are going strong.
'Frieda'



'Thompsonii'


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 15, 2014)

'Apricot'



'Jerry's Wax Red'



Some pinks: 'Mobile Pink' & little _megapodicum _'Pink'


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 15, 2014)

And, finally, a _Fuchsia - _'Fanfare'


All these are edible, and tortoises love 'em.


----------



## gingerbee (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow beautiful!!!


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 13, 2016)

An old thread, but enjoyed the read, very educational for someone like me who needs to get educated with edible flowers.


----------

